# California lifts COVID-19 ban on high school football, soccer



## cks1450 (Feb 19, 2021)

https://www.mercurynews.com/2021/02/19/coronavirus-california-lifts-ban-on-high-school-football-some-other-sports/?fbclid=IwAR3mJNN8HzHYoPjfFH15ylvZMZ95CeUEm8pMnUQo2ZUk0JksWbfRhN3yf10


----------



## NorCalDad (Feb 19, 2021)

Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov


----------



## cks1450 (Feb 19, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## Chauffeur (Feb 19, 2021)

NorCalDad said:


> Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cks1450 said:


> Thank you sir!


Okay, here's the pertinent info that I see:  

This new order applies to all youth sports beginning Feb 23;
Can resume games when case rate for county is at 14 per 100k or lower;
Participants and coaches must be tested weekly (13 years and older);
Can only play teams in same and adjacent counties;
No multiple team events (I'm not sure how this would affect two clubs competing in a day with multiple age groups);


----------



## CLML (Feb 19, 2021)

Chauffeur said:


> Okay, here's the pertinent info that I see:
> 
> This new order applies to all youth sports beginning Feb 23;
> Can resume games when case rate for county is at 14 per 100k or lower;
> ...


Yes, correct. This is my interpretation as well. What will be interesting for league play is how they determine which teams can participate since they span multiple counties.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 19, 2021)

CLML said:


> Yes, correct. This is my interpretation as well. What will be interesting for league play is how they determine which teams can participate since they span multiple counties.


The language regarding playing in a less restrictive tier was very ambiguous.  The way I read it was the weekly and 24-hour-before-game testing requirement only applies to football, rugby, and water polo, but it does not apply to soccer.  Perhaps I was reading it with my heart instead of with my eyes, so please correct me if you read it differently.

As of now, no major counties in CA are below 14 cases per 100K, so nothing is open yet for soccer.


----------



## Chauffeur (Feb 19, 2021)

CLML said:


> Yes, correct. This is my interpretation as well. What will be interesting for league play is how they determine which teams can participate since they span multiple counties.


I think ECNL is done for the year.  We'll probably have temporary ad hoc covid spring leagues.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 19, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> The language regarding playing in a less restrictive tier was very ambiguous.  The way I read it was the weekly and 24-hour-before-game testing requirement only applies to football, rugby, and water polo, but it does not apply to soccer.  Perhaps I was reading it with my heart instead of with my eyes, so please correct me if you read it differently.
> 
> As of now, no major counties in CA are below 14 cases per 100K, so nothing is open yet for soccer.


No major cities below 14?   SF!  Best city in the state.  Go Giants!

More seriously, the whole SF bay area qualifies.


----------



## GT45 (Feb 19, 2021)

Chauffeur said:


> I think ECNL is done for the year.  We'll probably have temporary ad hoc covid spring leagues.


Why would ECNL be done. Orange County teams can play everyone except Real So Cal and Eagles. Those two teams can get their games in against the LA County teams. San Diego County and Riverside county teams can play each other plus Orange county. You get all of these games in now, and then play the other ones later when things loosen up even more. AZ teams have already played way more games than California teams. They can get their games in with Nevada. Nevada is the only team limited. But they did get a head start and got some games in during the fall that most California teams did not.


----------



## GT45 (Feb 19, 2021)

Chauffeur said:


> Okay, here's the pertinent info that I see:
> 
> This new order applies to all youth sports beginning Feb 23;
> Can resume games when case rate for county is at 14 per 100k or lower;
> ...


The order begins February 26th.
The testing requirement above shall only apply in the following situations:
For football, rugby and water polo


----------



## ElChupacabra (Feb 19, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Why would ECNL be done. Orange County teams can play everyone except Real So Cal and Eagles. Those two teams can get their games in against the LA County teams. San Diego County and Riverside county teams can play each other plus Orange county. You get all of these games in now, and then play the other ones later when things loosen up even more. AZ teams have already played way more games than California teams. They can get their games in with Nevada. Nevada is the only team limited. But they did get a head start and got some games in during the fall that most California teams did not.


Real Socal is in LA County so Orange County should be able to play them.  ECNL should just schedule accordingly and hopefully the tiers keep dropping so non-adjacent counties can start playing later in Spring.


----------



## GT45 (Feb 19, 2021)

ElChupacabra said:


> Real Socal is in LA County so Orange County should be able to play them.  ECNL should just schedule accordingly and hopefully the tiers keep dropping so non-adjacent counties can start playing later in Spring.


Oh my bad! Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Footy30 (Feb 19, 2021)

Chauffeur said:


> I think ECNL is done for the year.  We'll probably have temporary ad hoc covid spring leagues.


I'm trying to figure out the counties in my head...
OC, LA, Riverside?(Arsenal, or are they SB)? I should stop being lazy and look at my phone app...


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

ElChupacabra said:


> Real Socal is in LA County so Orange County should be able to play them.  ECNL should just schedule accordingly and hopefully the tiers keep dropping so non-adjacent counties can start playing later in Spring.


The counties can adopt more restrictive measures and LA County and Santa Clara have telegraphed in the past that they will.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> I'm trying to figure out the counties in my head...
> OC, LA, Riverside?(Arsenal, or are they SB)? I should stop being lazy and look at my phone app...


The latest map (Feb 16) shows almost all counties are still purple.  Does that matter anymore?


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

espola said:


> The latest map (Feb 16) shows almost all counties are still purple.  Does that matter anymore?


Not for outdoor sports.  You just need to get to 14/100K.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> The counties can adopt more restrictive measures and LA County and Santa Clara have telegraphed in the past that they will.


This has the makings of a pre-conspiracy theory. Better to be prepared for a new one now that teacher unions and the state are agreeing to let teachers back into schools provided appropriate safety precautions are taken.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> This has the makings of a pre-conspiracy theory. Better to be prepared for a new one now that teacher unions and the state are agreeing to let teachers back into schools provided appropriate safety precautions are taken.


Ok...I see you’re still actively posting.  Just deciding NOT to answer questions that you can’t spin into your bullshit!

#checkmate


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Not for outdoor sports.  You just need to get to 14/100K.


Adjusted case rate.

So what is that exactly? Can be found on ?








						Current safety measures
					

Steps you can take to protect yourself from COVID-19 and prevent its spread.




					covid19.ca.gov
				




20.0  adjusted cases per day for LA county on the 2/16 update so have hope now!

So every 7 day average starting 2/26? Put out weekly or daily?  what's your take on how things might work?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Ok...I see you’re still actively posting.  Just deciding NOT to answer questions that you can’t spin into your bullshit!
> 
> #checkmate


I’ve told y’all 100 times that I don’t talk about myself or my kids here. My self-esteem does not depend on gaining the respect of the morons who hang out here, nor does it depend on how good my kid/s (if any) is/are at soccer.


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Adjusted case rate.
> 
> So what is that exactly? Can be found on ?
> 
> ...


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.  The adjusted case rate is the trailing 7 day rate per 100,000 with a 7 day lag.  So if I'm understanding this correctly today's rate would be based upon the rate for the period Feb 5-11.  I get the number from SD County's Health Department website, in particular its "Triggers Dashboard".  As best as I can tell it doesn't change daily, it appears that it may only change weekly.



			https://www.sandiegocounty.gov/content/dam/sdc/hhsa/programs/phs/Epidemiology/CaseRateCalculation.pdf


----------



## jpeter (Feb 19, 2021)

So happy to see this update

Still a ways to go but *let them play* made a difference I tell you so big thanks to all involved and everyone on the forum for working for the kids


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 19, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Adjusted case rate.
> 
> So what is that exactly?


from OC Health...............Case rates include an adjustment factor for counties that are testing above the state average. The incidence is adjusted downwards in a graduated fashion, with a maximum adjustment at twice the State average testing rate.


----------



## Grace T. (Feb 19, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Adjusted case rate.
> 
> So what is that exactly? Can be found on ?
> 
> ...


In Socal probably 1-3 weeks.  VC probably 2 weeks away. (assuming everything else remains the same such as no spring wave).

Remember, though, LA and Santa Clara counties might elect to have more rigid standards (which they are allowed to do under the guidance).  If LA County does not permit, it will be hard for some of the higher teams to put together a schedule outside of the OC-San Diego area.  I know the teachers union is already lobbying hard for LA County to reject this because of what it will mean for schools (I know someone in special needs plugged into the planning committee for next year),


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

Again correct me if I'm wrong but SD County needs to be below a daily average of 471.  The last reported 5 days through 2/17, are 568, 693, 698, 539, 810.   Still a ways to go, but the case rate has dropped 73% in the last month.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I’ve told y’all 100 times that I don’t talk about myself or my kids here. My self-esteem does not depend on gaining the respect of the morons who hang out here, nor does it depend on how good my kid/s (if any) is/are at soccer.


No your self esteem is solely based on cyber bullying. 

Still can’t answer a straight question!
You’re full of shit
Winning is fun 

Sing it with me folks!


----------



## Jar!23 (Feb 19, 2021)

San Francisco, San Mateo and Alameda counties can play.  No bad news from counties so far to try to stop it so far.  NorCal Premier asking teams to register with hopes to play first games 3/6.


----------



## Spfister (Feb 19, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Ok...I see you’re still actively posting.  Just deciding NOT to answer questions that you can’t spin into your bullshit!
> 
> #checkmate


He’s just pissed because he lost and they 


EOTL said:


> I’ve told y’all 100 times that I don’t talk about myself or my kids here. My self-esteem does not depend on gaining the respect of the morons who hang out here, nor does it depend on how good my kid/s (if any) is/are at soccer.


 You’re just pissed because you lost… And the kids won!


----------



## Spfister (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> I’ve told y’all 100 times that I don’t talk about myself or my kids here. My self-esteem does not depend on gaining the respect of the morons who hang out here, nor does it depend on how good my kid/s (if any) is/are at soccer.


But aren’t you “a moron who hangs out here.”  In fact every time I randomly check these boards… Because I have a life… You post here more than anyone. So you are the biggest moron of all.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

Spfister said:


> He’s just pissed because he lost and they
> 
> You’re just pissed because you lost… And the kids won!


Uh, teachers have been teaching remotely and kiddie soccer had been significantly limited for quite a whole now, so actually I have “won”, although this isn’t a contest like you seem to think it is. We are finally getting to a point that death rates are going down because enough people have had it, more are getting vaccinated, and treatment methods have improved, so that implementing return to school plans with low risk are now becoming feasible and remote education less necessary. Using terminology you can understand, it means I “won” because my “side” got what it wanted, namely remote education and limited kiddie soccer until we reached a point that death rates would be significantly lower when we try to return to normal.

You act like this was a contest between either in person or remote school, when the reality is that it has always been about saving people’s lives. You also act like you “won”, despite going 0-11 on a month by month basis, That is some “victory” you got after losing every day  for more than a year. That is one of the main problems you magats have.  You look at this like it’s a left v. right contest, when it has nothing to do with that. I will say it has been thoroughly enjoyable learning the thought processes of trumpanzees over these many months, even if it is barely more than a typical Neanderthalic hunter gatherer.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

Spfister said:


> But aren’t you “a moron who hangs out here.”  In fact every time I randomly check these boards… Because I have a life… You post here more than anyone. So you are the biggest moron of all.


You’ve clearly never met crush, grace karen, kicker4life or happy9, among others. Sorry to deprive you of your fact free safe space.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> You’ve clearly never met crush, grace karen, kicker4life or happy9, among others. Sorry to deprive you of your fact free safe space.


I guess you also disagree with Biden in that young kids aren’t dying from the virus and that there isn’t enough evidence to say younger kids transmit to adults and visaversa?  Cause remember how little Sally Soccer Star will kill grandma if she plays soccer?

I admit to spending waaaayyyyy too much tome on here, but it has become a guilty pleasure not giving assholes like you a safe place to troll people.


----------



## Footy30 (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> In Socal probably 1-3 weeks.  VC probably 2 weeks away. (assuming everything else remains the same such as no spring wave).
> 
> Remember, though, LA and Santa Clara counties might elect to have more rigid standards (which they are allowed to do under the guidance).  If LA County does not permit, it will be hard for some of the higher teams to put together a schedule outside of the OC-San Diego area.  I know the teachers union is already lobbying hard for LA County to reject this because of what it will mean for schools (I know someone in special needs plugged into the planning committee for next year),


I can't keep up so I will just wait until I'm told what my kids (who play in different counties) can do. lol


----------



## Footy30 (Feb 19, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> I can't keep up so I will just wait until I'm told what my kids (who play in different counties) can do. lol


@Grace T. I still can't see the other thread.. oh well, it probably has similar info lol


----------



## soccersc (Feb 19, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> In Socal probably 1-3 weeks.  VC probably 2 weeks away. (assuming everything else remains the same such as no spring wave).
> 
> Remember, though, LA and Santa Clara counties might elect to have more rigid standards (which they are allowed to do under the guidance).  If LA County does not permit, it will be hard for some of the higher teams to put together a schedule outside of the OC-San Diego area.  I know the teachers union is already lobbying hard for LA County to reject this because of what it will mean for schools (I know someone in special needs plugged into the planning committee for next year),


Aren't these the correct numbers as of current, not like the 7 day lag numbers?




__





						U.S. COVID Risk & Vaccine Tracker
					

Covid Act Now has real-time vaccination progress and COVID risk level data for your community. See how California is doing at covidactnow.org.




					covidactnow.org


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 19, 2021)

watfly said:


> Again correct me if I'm wrong but SD County needs to be below a daily average of 471.  The last reported 5 days through 2/17, are 568, 693, 698, 539, 810.   Still a ways to go, but the case rate has dropped 73% in the last month.


Yes, 471 sounds about right if you use 3.34M for population.


----------



## Gkdad1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Yes, 471 sounds about right if you use 3.34M for population.


But that would be “unadjusted”. The 14 per 100k is based of the the adjusted rate. That depends on how many tests are done.


----------



## Chauffeur (Feb 19, 2021)

ElChupacabra said:


> Real Socal is in LA





watfly said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.  The adjusted case rate is the trailing 7 day rate per 100,000 with a 7 day lag.  So if I'm understanding this correctly today's rate would be based upon the rate for the period Feb 5-11.  I get the number from SD County's Health Department website, in particular its "Triggers Dashboard".  As best as I can tell it doesn't change daily, it appears that it may only change weekly.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sandiegocounty.gov/content/dam/sdc/hhsa/programs/phs/Epidemiology/CaseRateCalculation.pdf


This gets updated daily:




__





						ArcGIS Dashboards Classic
					






					sdcounty.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## Spfister (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Uh, teachers have been teaching remotely and kiddie soccer had been significantly limited for quite a whole now, so actually I have “won”, although this isn’t a contest like you seem to think it is. We are finally getting to a point that death rates are going down because enough people have had it, more are getting vaccinated, and treatment methods have improved, so that implementing return to school plans with low risk are now becoming feasible and remote education less necessary. Using terminology you can understand, it means I “won” because my “side” got what it wanted, namely remote education and limited kiddie soccer until we reached a point that death rates would be significantly lower when we try to return to normal.
> 
> You act like this was a contest between either in person or remote school, when the reality is that it has always been about saving people’s lives. You also act like you “won”, despite going 0-11 on a month by month basis, That is some “victory” you got after losing every day  for more than a year. That is one of the main problems you magats have.  You look at this like it’s a left v. right contest, when it has nothing to do with that. I will say it has been thoroughly enjoyable learning the thought processes of trumpanzees over these many months, even if it is barely more than a typical Neanderthalic hunter gatherer.


you’re right it’s not a left versus right thing. Funny thing is I’m not a Trumper.… Can’t stand the guy, hate him. Fully supported Biden. But completely vehemently disagree with 90% of the stuff you say on here. You see,  I look at things from a commonsense approach, not by how I vote. Also  So funny how you always call it “kiddie” soccer, my son it’s 6 feet 185 pounds, all muscle  and strong as a horse. He could probably take you in a second. But sure keep calling him a “kiddie”. . Bye, bye. I won’t be responding to you anymore… I’ve got some soccer to watch!


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 19, 2021)

Glad there was a update but I just realized something 

If the new 14/100 was in place we could been playing in Sept, Oct, and parts of Nov. in some places in CA and SoCal


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 19, 2021)

Spfister said:


> you’re right it’s not a left versus right thing. Funny thing is I’m not a Trumper.… Can’t stand the guy, hate him. Fully supported Biden. But completely vehemently disagree with 90% of the stuff you say on here. You see,  I look at things from a commonsense approach, not by how I vote. Also  So funny how you always call it “kiddie” soccer, my son it’s 6 feet 185 pounds, all muscle  and strong as a horse. He could probably take you in a second. But sure keep calling him a “kiddie”. . Bye, bye. I won’t be responding to you anymore… I’ve got some soccer to watch!


We are in agreeance, and I've tried to understand his point many times but have given up.


----------



## jimlewis (Feb 19, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Glad there was a update but I just realized something
> 
> If the new 14/100 was in place we could been playing in Sept, Oct, and parts of Nov. in some places in CA and SoCal


actually it would have been the entire year up until middle of November.  Just think about that for a minute, we would have been just like the rest of the country


----------



## watfly (Feb 19, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Glad there was a update but I just realized something
> 
> If the new 14/100 was in place we could been playing in Sept, Oct, and parts of Nov. in some places in CA and SoCal


Correct, I believe SD was around 7 or lower.  However, sports were never dependent on cases per 100,000.  They were dependent on the large school unions reaching a deal on reopening public schools.  Deal for $6.5 billion was reached with CTA and now "poof" we can play some outdoor sports.  Amazing how that timing worked out.


----------



## lafalafa (Feb 19, 2021)

Win in court, well done let them play:









						Judge's Order Clears Way for Return of Youth Sports
					

A San Diego Superior Court judge has blocked county officials from preventing young athletes — including high-schoolers — from participating in youth sports that are operating under the same or similar COVID protocols being enforced by professional and college teams.




					www.nbcsandiego.com
				




Double win today now the other counties have a blueprint


----------



## Penguin (Feb 20, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Adjusted case rate.
> 
> So what is that exactly? Can be found on ?
> 
> ...


The adjusted case rate is based on how much testing a county does. It is like bonus points or a reward for testing. The state takes the actual case rate and then multiples it by a number. So for example Ventura county has the highest Covid testing rates in the state. They get to multiple their case rate by .5 or .6 depending on each weeks testing. So if their actual case rate is 100 their adjusted case rate is 50 or 60. So in Ventura once the actual case rate gets to around 28 sports will be allowed because their adjusted case rate will be 14. 
the exact county adjusted multiplier is on each  weeks excel sheet from the state.


----------



## Speed (Feb 20, 2021)

Chauffeur said:


> I think ECNL is done for the year.  We'll probably have temporary ad hoc covid spring leagues.


I have been saying this for months....what does this mean for next year?


----------



## Bubba (Feb 20, 2021)

It's incredible what  a chance of a  Recall can do. Read they have 1.1 million signatures. Told my son if they get 1.4 million signatures  prom and grad night at Disneyland are on.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Feb 20, 2021)

Penguin said:


> The adjusted case rate is based on how much testing a county does. It is like bonus points or a reward for testing. The state takes the actual case rate and then multiples it by a number. So for example Ventura county has the highest Covid testing rates in the state. They get to multiple their case rate by .5 or .6 depending on each weeks testing. So if their actual case rate is 100 their adjusted case rate is 50 or 60. So in Ventura once the actual case rate gets to around 28 sports will be allowed because their adjusted case rate will be 14.
> the exact county adjusted multiplier is on each  weeks excel sheet from the state.


Where might we find this adjusted case rate for Ventura County? I think they posted we were at 26.2 yesterday but I don’t know if that is adjusted or not


----------



## Penguin (Feb 20, 2021)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> Where might we find this adjusted case rate for Ventura County? I think they posted we were at 26.2 yesterday but I don’t know if that is adjusted or not



Go to webpage for Blueprint for a Safer Economy
Blueprint for a Safer Economy (ca.gov) 
Scroll down to where it says Data Chart excel file, Open then look at Column O -Linear Adjustment Factor Applied to Case Rate.
It changes weekly depending on how much testing a county has done. So to get adjusted rate you multiply factor by actual case rate. Here are some examples:
Ventura County Actual Case Rate 43.9  (multiplier this week is .59) = Adjusted rate of 26.2 
LA could open schools based on adjusted rate  Actual case rate this week 29 (multiplier .69)= Adjusted rate of 20

So if you want things to open faster you want your county to test more. As more healthy people return to work and are required to be tested then the better the adjusted rate. I work in another county and need to be tested for work. I test in the county where I live so they get credit. 

Hmmm. Thinking about this more, if  parents who have kids who want to play sports take their whole family to get tested then it means a better adjusted rate.


----------



## Penguin (Feb 20, 2021)

Penguin said:


> Go to webpage for Blueprint for a Safer Economy
> Blueprint for a Safer Economy (ca.gov)
> Scroll down to where it says Data Chart excel file, Open then look at Column O -Linear Adjustment Factor Applied to Case Rate.
> It changes weekly depending on how much testing a county has done. So to get adjusted rate you multiply factor by actual case rate. Here are some examples:
> ...


Forgot to add:
There are counties that are not testing as much
Orange County multiplier is .98
And look at El Dorado their multiplier is 1.1 because they don't do much testing. So their actual case rate is 13.2 but their adjusted rate is HIGHER at 14.7.


----------



## GT45 (Feb 20, 2021)

Speed said:


> I have been saying this for months....what does this mean for next year?


It is not done. They just updated all of the standings. They are getting ready to start up in early March.

They can all play each other in California while they wait for things to open up even more. Only LA County and San Diego cannot play each other directly 'right now'.  AZ already played a lot of games in the fall. Nevada is tricky but they also played some games in the fall and they can play AZ teams. Plus there is that lawsuit in San Diego that could push the opening up broader all over the state.


----------



## GT45 (Feb 20, 2021)

Bubba said:


> It's incredible what  a chance of a  Recall can do. Read they have 1.1 million signatures. Told my son if they get 1.4 million signatures  prom and grad night at Disneyland are on.


While I am no fan of his and he screwed up on this, the numbers have also dropped dramatically. I agree the recall put pressure on him, and he deserves it, but let's also acknowledge that numbers are also down.


----------



## nearmargalit (Feb 20, 2021)

GT45 said:


> While I am no fan of his and he screwed up on this, the numbers have also dropped dramatically. I agree the recall put pressure on him, and he deserves it, but let's also acknowledge that numbers are also down.


The numbers have dropped dramatically in almost every state and every country.  I don’t think it has to do with any California policy.


----------



## GT45 (Feb 20, 2021)

nearmargalit said:


> The numbers have dropped dramatically in almost every state and every country.  I don’t think it has to do with any California policy.


I was absolutely not implying that his policy contributed to the dropping numbers. I meant that the dropping numbers coincide with his decision to open things up. I also agree that the recall likely nudged him to move quickly too.


----------

